Ask HN: How to build Android when you don't have 16GB of RAM/swap? - fossterer
======
nanis
A 16 GB Linode instance with 8 cores is $.25/hr.

You can install whatever OS you want, and use it to build whatever you need. A
full 24 hr usage would cost you just $6.

If you do sign up, here is my affiliate link:
[http://www.linode.com/?r=a17c3e6ca0d2c34f8db9cb4d59a0733e888...](http://www.linode.com/?r=a17c3e6ca0d2c34f8db9cb4d59a0733e888986a7)

See also:

Running a Custom Linux Distribution on a Linode:
[https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-
kernels-d...](https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-kernels-
distros/running-a-custom-linux-distro-on-a-linode-vps)

and

[https://blog.linode.com/2015/06/16/linode-turns-12-heres-
som...](https://blog.linode.com/2015/06/16/linode-turns-12-heres-some-kvm/)

KVM Linodes are, by default, paravirtualized, supporting the Virtio disk and
network drivers. However, we also now support fully virtualized guests – which
means you can run alternative operating systems like FreeBSD, BSD, Plan 9, or
even Windows – using emulated hardware (PIIX IDE and e1000).

~~~
fossterer
This is cool! Now, doesn't transporting the built images through network cost
you anything extra? I guess this is the case with AWS instances.

~~~
nanis
Are you referring to OS images? Sure, but only if you want to use something
Linode do not provide.

See

[https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-
kernels-d...](https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-kernels-
distros/custom-distro-on-kvm-linode)

You can also take advantage of Linode's image storage:
[https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-
images](https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/linode-images)

~~~
fossterer
No, I was asking about transferring the final Android images out of the VPS to
my home machine.

I figured it - Transfer: 16 TB at
[https://www.linode.com/pricing](https://www.linode.com/pricing)

------
dekhn
Get more RAM and swap.

